# Icoud et HP officejet 250 mobile



## mikalak (22 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
Rencontrant un problème de connections entre mon imprimante mobile HP Office Jet 250 et le mon compte iCloud, j"ai longuement hésité à me décider dans quelle partie du forum je devais posté mon problème. J'espère que je ne me suis donc pas trompé, sinon je suis désolé. 
Voila mon problème, j'ai acquis une imprimante portable HP Officejet 250 mobile. L'installation s'est très bien déroulée sans souci.
Cependant, lorsque je configure la partie scan to E mail, 
Je dois renseigner les paramètres du serveur SMTP, adresse mail, port , compte messagerie qui sont pour moi ma messagerie  iCloud ... 
pour cela j'ai 

Adresse e-mail xxxx@me.com
Nom d'affichage Dr. Mika B
Serveur SMTP  : p31-smtp.mail.me.com
Port SMTP  : 587
 x Inclure l'expéditeur dans tous les messages électroniques Activée
nom utilisateur xxxx@me.com 
mot de passe : xxxx.  (mot de passe icloud)

A chaque connection , le message suivant apparait :_ Informations d'identification incorrectes. Vérifiez votre ID utilisateur et votre mot de passe, puis essayez à nouveau.

Or, je connecte à ma messagerie iCloud avec les mêmes identifiants. 

J'ai réalisé une connection avec ma messagerie perso Free, et là tout fonctionne. 
Je comprend donc que le problème ne vient pas de l'imprimante mais du compte iCloud.  Voila pourquoi je poste dans cette rubrique...
 J'ai changé de port (25, 993, ...) , 
ça m"embête car cette fonction est pour moi très important, sans sortir l'ordi je peux scanner et envoyé directement des documents  à des confrères... 
merci pour votre aide.
Mika
_


----------



## mikalak (22 Septembre 2017)

J'ai résolu le problème :
Il suffisait de suivre la procédure suivante : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204397
En d'autres termes, le mot de passe messagerie doit être le mot de passe générer sur le site d'Apple.


----------

